# Are you embarrassed to be a rideshare driver?



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

No.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Doesn't matter what others think.

It puts food on your table and a roof over your head. 

Nothing shameful in that.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes. My own mama's ashamed of me. She tells everyone I'm a drug dealer.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I refuse to hang out with my law school friends until I'm not doing it anymore...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I used to clean up cow poop, feed roaches and worms, butcher cows. 

No shame at all in making a living at any job.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I suppose how you are perceived depends on your rider base. Some types of people are elitists and view anyone who works in the service industry as beneath them. Some people who have very little, feel empowered by having their own "chauffeur " and either abuse that or embrace it. Then others understand that in a high cost of living city, more than one job is necessary to put food on the table and respect anyone with the work ethic to hold down a few jobs. 

Does the "Career Ant" get frowned down upon? I suppose by some, I noticed a difference in how my pax treated me if my college textbooks were within view versus hidden. However I never hid that I drove from people in my life, and often wore my Ant shirt in public, to which I explained the meaning behind to anyone who asked. This was 2016 to 2019 though. I imagine the public has a different opinion of the risks of rideshare in a pandemic world.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I refuse to hang out with my law school friends until I'm not doing it anymore...


You're several steps up from lawyers.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> I drive a 2019 Toyota camry.


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

The girls find it attractive to drive for uber.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


If you're embarrassed to pick someone up in a Camry then perhaps you need to lease a Mercedes.

I make 3-3.5k average a week, I believe that's in the top 10%.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I brag about it every Monday at my 9-5. Show any skeptical person how I made over $1000 doing less than half the hours I regularly put in during the week at work.

Nothing to be ashamed of. It’s damn good money, considering the circumstances we’re currently living in.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I don’t care what other people think, my bills are payed on time, I don’t have to borrow money and I have cash in the bank. If you look down on me then I don’t want to know you


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Not at all. Isn't my career. Now, if I was just out of college (or HS) and said my career was going to be RS, THAT would be embarrassing. 

Otherwise if one is making bank to pay bills, live etc WGAF which job you are doing to achieve that? While RS is not a career, it certainly is a paying job (for most).


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Who cares what the cargo thinks?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

OP, What are you embarrassed for? While driving human around is no where close to be a career, this is an honest, paid job. While I am not proud of the fact that I am a Uber driver, I don't feel shameful either. All those earnings have funded my road trips. Recalling the day receiving approval to drive, I was so excited about "Hey, I am going to become a Uber driver!!". Fast forward to today, there is nothing worth celebrating.

Since you mentioned that you are using a 2019 Camry, I assume you bought it new. Don't you worry about depreciation driving a brand new car? I hope you didn't buy the car just for Ubering. As for me, I bought the car that I like which is probably an overkill for Ubering; particularly after Select is terminated. The fuel economy is extremely inferior compared with your Camry but I find driving as a hobby, something to kill time. In fact, I find it fun to be a Uber driver.

in fact, I have delivered food to a surgeon I know. His admin crews have all dropped their jaws but I couldn't care less. By contrast, he tipped me $15 and thanked me the other day we met in the building. People judge using their standards. As long as you are able to pay your own bills, who cares what others think?

QUOTE="observer, post: 6514254, member: 6016"]
I used to clean up cow poop, feed roaches and worms, butcher cows.

No shame at all in making a living at any job.
[/QUOTE]
Would you mind to share what do you feed the roaches for??


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Embarrassed? Why would you give a damn what other people think? If you do, you are just as petty as those who would think it’s something you be embarrassed about. Drive your damn Camry and do what ever the hell you want and what ever the hell that pays your bills and you like doing.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I hear how little my cowokers make doing uber/lyft and it makes me laugh...


You only made $200 working all night on NYE?

HAHA!, I made $500 driving a cab, Sucks to do uber

"What did you make after paying the cab company?"

"Alright then, i made $690, $500 after"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kinda m


Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> "Alright then, i made $690, $500 after"


kinda makes one wonder why everyone does rent/drive a cab?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> OP, What are you embarrassed for? While driving human around is no where close to be a career, this is an honest, paid job. While I am not proud of the fact that I am a Uber driver, I don't feel shameful either. All those earnings have funded my road trips. Recalling the day receiving approval to drive, I was so excited about "Hey, I am going to become a Uber driver!!". Fast forward to today, there is nothing worth celebrating.
> 
> Since you mentioned that you are using a 2019 Camry, I assume you bought it new. Don't you worry about depreciation driving a brand new car? I hope you didn't buy the car just for Ubering. As for me, I bought the car that I like which is probably an overkill for Ubering; particularly after Select is terminated. The fuel economy is extremely inferior compared with your Camry but I find driving as a hobby, something to kill time. In fact, I find it fun to be a Uber driver.
> 
> ...


Would you mind to share what do you feed the roaches for??
[/QUOTE]
Roaches, worms and crickets are fed to pets and animals in aquariums and zoos, they are also used for fishing. My daughter has a pet lizard that eats worms or crickets.

There are also companies starting up that raise them for human consumption since on a pound per pound basis they convert feed in to protein better than other animals.

Raising them is actually a pretty good business.

15 roaches -$22.50










You really only need three males. Five is too many, they just kill each other.

The one in the pic is a female.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You only made $200 working all night on NYE?


How many hours? I would probably make around 7-850 for 12-14 hrs on NYE


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

observer said:


> Roaches, worms and crickets are fed to pets and animals in aquariums and zoos, they are also used for fishing. My daughter has a pet lizard that eats worms or crickets.
> 
> There are also companies starting up that raise them for human consumption since on a pound per pound basis they convert feed in to protein better than other animals.
> 
> ...


Damn! If the owners of my apartment building collected all the roaches living here, they'd be able to install new elevators that don't break every day!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> Damn! If the owners of my apartment building collected all the roaches living here, they'd be able to install new elevators that don't break every day!


These roaches need to live at a specific humidity and temperature or they don't have nymphs. No babies for them.

If for some reason they escape their controlled environment, they die. They're illegal to have in Florida or Hawaii because they will grow there outside.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

observer said:


> These roaches need to live at a specific humidity and temperature or they don't have nymphs. No babies for them.
> 
> If for some reason they escape their controlled environment, they die. They're illegal to have in Florida or Hawaii because they will grow there outside.


If only all roaches were that easy to kill...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm embarrassed not to be an engineer since that is my education background. But there is nothing particular about Uber that I am embarrassed about.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


NO.

BUT

PROUDER TO DELIVER PIZZA !



ariel5466 said:


> If only all roaches were that easy to kill...


A He







A Headless Roach can live a Month !


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

observer said:


> These roaches need to live at a specific humidity and temperature or they don't have nymphs. No babies for them.
> 
> If for some reason they escape their controlled environment, they die. They're illegal to have in Florida or Hawaii because they will grow there outside.


German roaches are the worst in nyc all year round. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Day to day I'm not embarrassed about what I do. I would be embarrassed to broadcast that I'm an Uber driver on my FaceBook page. Many people my age are retired, so they might think I'm just doing it as a pastime.


----------



## SkyHighTy (Apr 28, 2020)

Speaking as a former 14 year legitimate independent contractor, I’m not embarrassed of being a driver. I’m embarrassed that not enough drivers have the intellectual capacity to help make the ride share platforms work for drivers. Craigslist and Indeed are over-saturated with gig economy “opportunities”, but nobody talks about arbitrary deactivation without representation and a punitive rating system. Most drivers are concerned with pay because it’s of immediate concern.

On a base level, passengers routinely make me feel like garbage. But you put that into perspective when they request that I drive over 14 speed bumps to get to their studio apartment.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


There's nothing embarassing about making a living. Especially if you do it well and successfully. If people look down on this, its their own problem.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I refuse to hang out with my law school friends until I'm not doing it anymore...


You have friends...?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm embarrassed of being here


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I refuse to hang out with my law school friends until I'm not doing it anymore...


Mine don't care as long as i get them to the airport on time.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I refuse to hang out with my law school friends until I'm not doing it anymore...


No worries. You'll follow in the footsteps of Sir @Ian Richard Markham and The DLC @ftupelo soon enough. :thumbup:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm sure that some of my co-workers or friends have 'opinions' when I say that I drive Uber/Lyft, particularly during the pandemic.
Some are curious. Others are silent.
I do what I like though. Other people's judgement was never a thing to stop me.

I do find it hilarious that some of the PAX seem to have a high and mighty attitude here and there, and if I ever feel like they are giving me the 'you are my slave' treatment. I simply boot them out of my car. I don't NEED this 'job,' I just like the extra money, and enjoy listening to the radio as I drive around at night.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Uber passengers are more high on their horse in my experience than Lyfters. I was living in one of the best parts of town and picking people up who had come to waste their weeks pay. I would take them back to the shit end of town while they treated me like I was second class. The many ways people act in the backseat of my car is one of the more interesting parts of the job.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I simply boot them out of my car.


Amen to that. I ejected a DB pax in the parking lot of a nearby Mercedes dealership. Let him feel high and mighty in someone else's car. For the moment though, he was left with his dick in his hand.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Not anymore! I quit ! Now I’m just embarrassed doing deliveries.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> Not anymore! I quit ! Now I'm just embarrassed doing deliveries.


Yeah but with the mask on nobody can recognize you, so its all good...


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Yeah but with the mask on nobody can recognize you, so its all good...


I'll reluctantly wear a mask to go into a store to pick-up whatever I have to deliver , but I refuse to wear a mask in my car or out in public.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Not at all... especially when u tell them some wild stories... can’t deny the crazy stories we encounter while ridesharing. This is also part time for me. Not full time. I have full time job


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I think it's a lot easier to not be embarrassed about it when you have other things going on. A separate career, school, etc. I'm not embarrassed at all, because I'm using rideshare as a stepping stone and I have a plan for my future that's underway.

Cab driving is a career that requires skills. Just ask @Another Uber Driver. Rideshare, however, isn't a career. It's a dead-end on borrowed time and you'll never get a raise, only pay cuts. I can see how someone would be embarrassed if that's all they have going on and they don't have plans to move on to something else.

However, I also believe that it can be an honest living, especially in larger markets. Not a career, but a paying job. And like others have said, there's no shame in working and making money and taking care of yourself and anyone who depends on you.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


Why do you care what others think in the first place.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

No, not at all. Considering that most of my passengers are retail or fast food workers, weed smelling hood rats, etc. If nothing else at least I own my own car, which 90% of my passengers can't claim, lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> You have friends...?


.they must WANT something !


----------



## Garbage Collector (Sep 15, 2020)

When did making money become an embarrasing act? 🤔


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Areyousure said:


> Uber passengers are more high on their horse in my experience than Lyfters. I was living in one of the best parts of town and picking people up who had come to waste their weeks pay. I would take them back to the shit end of town while they treated me like I was second class. The many ways people act in the backseat of my car is one of the more interesting parts of the job.


I worked for a few months in a really nice suburb dealing with customers daily.

One of the reasons I took that job is because it would force me to deal directly with strangers. Even though I've managed hundreds of people at a time I've always been kind of shy around strangers.

I found out that for the most part my hang up with strangers was exactly that,

MY hang up.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Why would you care what anybody else thinks?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I think it's a lot easier to not be embarrassed about it when you have other things going on. A separate career, school, etc. I'm not embarrassed at all, because I'm using rideshare as a stepping stone and I have a plan for my future that's underway.
> 
> Cab driving is a career that requires skills. Just ask @Another Uber Driver. Rideshare, however, isn't a career. It's a dead-end on borrowed time and you'll never get a raise, only pay cuts. I can see how someone would be embarrassed if that's all they have going on and they don't have plans to move on to something else.


I (sometimes, depending on the pax) joke that I am probably the most educated Uber Driver they've had. (I mean have you had other drivers that have 25 US-Patents?) But a part of me deep down, given the economy, and Canada's overrreaching immigrant-Job-Experience-Rules, knows that I'm probably far from the most most over-educated Uber driver out there. Isn't it an old cliche that a South African Doctor immigrates to London, New York, Montreal, or Toronto and then has to resort to cab-driving or other service industry, before they can catch a break? What a time to be alive.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I suppose how you are perceived depends on your rider base. Some types of people are elitists and view anyone who works in the service industry as beneath them. Some people who have very little, feel empowered by having their own "chauffeur " and either abuse that or embrace it. Then others understand that in a high cost of living city, more than one job is necessary to put food on the table and respect anyone with the work ethic to hold down a few jobs.
> 
> Does the "Career Ant" get frowned down upon? I suppose by some, I noticed a difference in how my pax treated me if my college textbooks were within view versus hidden. However I never hid that I drove from people in my life, and often wore my Ant shirt in public, to which I explained the meaning behind to anyone who asked. This was 2016 to 2019 though. I imagine the public has a different opinion of the risks of rideshare in a pandemic world.


This thread really needs your ant shirt!

Of course not. I would never do anything I would be ashamed of. Heck My neighbors all hire me to drive them to the AP. I charge $125 flat rate.

My clients all seem to appreciate me and my service.

Yes especially the service!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Yes especially the service!


Tell us more about that &#128527;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Tell us more about that &#128527;


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> This thread really needs your ant shirt!
> 
> Of course not. I would never do anything I would be ashamed of. Heck My neighbors all hire me to drive them to the AP. I charge $125 flat rate.
> 
> ...


Imagine explaining this to someone with a 4.7 rating.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

I have to admit that I don't like the way it sounds when I meet someone in a social situation and tell them I'm an Uber driver. But that probably has more to do with me than what they actually think.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Isn't it an old cliche that a South African Doctor immigrates to London, New York, Montreal, or Toronto and then has to resort to cab-driving or other service industry, before they can catch a break? What a time to be alive.


When I was in the Vegas casino industry a couple of decades ago I worked with a Dentist from the Phillippines and a Veterinarian from Romania. Both had trouble because of US licensing requirements and decided to become casino dealers. There were all kinds of college-educated people working there. At the time the dealing job we had made just below six figures but it's just people's perception about the service industry. Dealing, in general, has gotten worse since then though.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Theres a lot of people here asking why I would care what anyone thinks. Lets be real for a second. Dont most people care what others think? Are you really gonna sit here and say you dont care about what anyone else in the world thinks about you? Be honest. 

I guess I care because I have to live in this world and perception is reality on some level. Yes I understand we should not care what others think but when its the majority of others doesnt that start to take a toll on you mentally.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes. That's why I just do Eats.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Reynob Moore said:


> Theres a lot of people here asking why I would care what anyone thinks. Lets be real for a second. Dont most people care what others think? Are you really gonna sit here and say you dont care about what anyone else in the world thinks about you? Be honest.
> 
> I guess I care because I have to live in this world and perception is reality on some level. Yes I understand we should not care what others think but when its the majority of others doesnt that start to take a toll on you mentally.


I think we should just split the lease on that Mercedes, it will change other people's perception of us. What do you think about the new E class? Fully loaded.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

observer said:


> You're several steps up from lawyers.


I was gonna say it's his law school buddies that should be ashamed


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

You have asked, “Are you embarrassed to be a rideshare driver?

The answer is no, for two reasons 1) Im happy doing what I do 2) I really don’t care what others think about me 

Having said that; I do take pleasure in putting someone in their place that make it clear that they look down on me or other drivers 

For example. I once picked up 6 guys who were so happy that I could speak English. I told them that in our market you either get a recent immigrant that has trouble with the language or an old guy like me that has trouble seeing the road (😝) I then told them how much I respect these young guys who came to this country, like my grandfathers I’d, for a better life for themselves and their families


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> Theres a lot of people here asking why I would care what anyone thinks. Lets be real for a second. Dont most people care what others think? Are you really gonna sit here and say you dont care about what anyone else in the world thinks about you? Be honest.
> 
> I guess I care because I have to live in this world and perception is reality on some level. Yes I understand we should not care what others think but when its the majority of others doesnt that start to take a toll on you mentally.


Niners are 0-1, are you embarrassed?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Theres a lot of people here asking why I would care what anyone thinks. Lets be real for a second. Dont most people care what others think? Are you really gonna sit here and say you dont care about what anyone else in the world thinks about you? Be honest.
> 
> I guess I care because I have to live in this world and perception is reality on some level. Yes I understand we should not care what others think but when its the majority of others doesnt that start to take a toll on you mentally.


There are 5 adults in the world whose favor I desire. Thats it. To a much smaller degree my children are of some concern, BUT THEY ALL KNOW ME! Grew up in our house.

Everyone else can FTHO as far as I am concerned

People like and respect me anyways so..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> How many hours? I would probably make around 7-850 for 12-14 hrs on NYE


not in Orlando with new surge...

Cab driving still is a living in Orlando, even with Covid.

In 12 hours on a Tuesday.. during the DAY. I made $250between 9:00 am and Midnight (with 3 hours of breaks)

Made another $20 since and I'm super thankful I was planning to slack off late night and watch Netflix/shit post on UP


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


Nope


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> not in Orlando with new surge...
> 
> Cab driving still is a living in Orlando, even with Covid.
> 
> ...


Mondays and tuesdays are my worst days, Wednesday's can be slow as well. I make up for it during the rest of the week. Almost done for today and it's slow as always here, 12 hrs straight at 416 right now. I'll finish at 500 flat if I don't start passing out.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Mondays and tuesdays are my worst days, Wednesday's can be slow as well. I make up for it during the rest of the week. Almost done for today and it's slow as always here, 12 hrs straight at 416 right now. I'll finish at 500 flat if I don't start passing out.


yeah but is that NYC?

divide all your fares By 3 and that's Orlando rates.

so that $400 is now $133

Then you have to compare Orlando to NYC and that's another hit.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here.


How in the world do you do that?


----------



## Garbage Collector (Sep 15, 2020)

Clothahump said:


> How in the world do you do that?


He is from California. New York and California are by far the biggest markets, and pay the most.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I’m not embarrassed. I had my career and burned out on it. High stress.

Now I do rideshare with zero stress. I don’t have much overhead so it works for me.


----------



## Garbage Collector (Sep 15, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> I'm not embarrassed. I had my career and burned out on it. High stress.
> 
> Now I do rideshare with zero stress. I don't have much overhead so it works for me.


Does it really pay your bills? I can't believe it does. Don't tell us you have no other source of income, a significant source of income.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Garbage Collector said:


> Does it really pay your bills? I can't believe it does. Don't tell us you have no other source of income, a significant source of income.


It pays my bills but like I said I have low overhead. I'm not a big spender anyway so don't need much. Divorced and have my own place. For some who may have a different lifestyle I could see where it would be a problem.


----------



## Garbage Collector (Sep 15, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> It pays my bills but like I said I have low overhead. I'm not a big spender anyway so don't need much. Divorced and have my own place. For some who may have a different lifestyle I could see where it would be a problem.


Good for you!!!!!! What vehicle do you drive?


----------



## Randy Jack (Oct 20, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> Divorced...


It also helps if you're clinically depressed and/or a recovering addict, because then your expectations are low enough that dinner at Wendy's seems like the good life you dreamt of as a youth.

While it's true to a certain extent that "it doesn't matter what anybody else thinks", that doesn't stop everyone from judging everyone else around them at all times, which everyone does. And even children understand class status, although nobody ever discusses it with them. So it follows that "everyone is cool" but the truth is your job is your function, which is the same as your social value in late capitalist society. And right now "driving people around" doesn't pull much weight with anybody, let alone ourselves or people using Uber.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Garbage Collector said:


> Good for you!!!!!! What vehicle do you drive?


2012 Jeep Patriot


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

KILL YOUR EGO BRO


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Randy Jack said:


> It also helps if you're clinically depressed and/or a recovering addict, because then your expectations are low enough that dinner at Wendy's seems like the good life you dreamt of as a youth.
> 
> While it's true to a certain extent that "it doesn't matter what anybody else thinks", that doesn't stop everyone from judging everyone else around them at all times, which everyone does. And even children understand class status, although nobody ever discusses it with them. So it follows that "everyone is cool" but the truth is your job is your function, which is the same as your social value in late capitalist society. And right now "driving people around" doesn't pull much weight with anybody, let alone ourselves or people using Uber.


I'm not trying to pull weight with anybody. I gave up playing that game.


----------



## Randy Jack (Oct 20, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> I'm not trying to pull weight with anybody. I gave up playing that game.


Right on. Trauma of all kinds causes us to let go of our childhood games. But those who cannot benefit from broken dreams and whatnot cannot enjoy said ego transcendence (@Soldiering ). Thus non-damaged people cannot achieve a state of full realization on the moral strength of the Uber platform alone.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Any legal way of earning money is an honorable way of earning money.


----------



## Randy Jack (Oct 20, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Any legal way of earning money is an honorable way of earning money.


That's what people say, anyway....


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Randy Jack said:


> Right on. Trauma of all kinds causes us to let go of our childhood games. But those who cannot benefit from broken dreams and whatnot cannot enjoy said ego transcendence (@Soldiering ). Thus non-damaged people cannot achieve a state of full realization on the moral strength of the Uber platform alone.


I'm living a dream right now boss that your world can't comprehend.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Garbage Collector said:


> He is from California. New York and California are by far the biggest markets, and pay the most.


I'm in Houston, the 4th largest city. We get paid chickenshit here.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> I'm in Houston, the 4th largest city. We get paid chickenshit here.


....yeah but your housing costs are like 1/4 of Calif. If my wife landed a job there (at her current salary) we'd move in a nano second.....


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

Those saying they don't care what other people think, well that's admirable. I think everyone at some point cares what some people think. I used to think I didn't care. But I most definitely do.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Helpmehome said:


> I think everyone at some point cares what some people think


must be hard to live that way. Always paranoid what others think. Frak 'em I say.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

Oh I don't believe anyone who says they don't care what others think. Sure in some situations you might not care. But others you do. Imagine being single at a party with a bunch of successful professionals and you meet an attractive lady and you tell her you are an Uber driver. Tell me you really don't care what she thinks of you. I'm not saying people spend time sitting around and constantly worry about it, although some do. But to say you really don't care...I wonder how honest that person is being. 

I also think the word Paranoid does not apply to what I'm talking about. We all want to make a good impression at some time or other in our lives. And I don't think telling someone I'm an Uber driver makes a good impression. I don't lose sleep over it. But I can't say I don't care either.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if one lets what other people think of them rule their life; that is paranoia. And if somebody decides they can't be with you because of your job, that pays the bills, frak them too. Maybe they have a ginormous..............<ha>........portfolio and a high net worth. Never judge.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


No. I'm actually a business executive, but see no reason to discuss it, unless asked what I do, or if I see a possibility of working with someone. I leverage the fact of driving for Uber into larger tips.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> No.


@CJfrom619 my brother, yours was the same answer as mine. I guess everyone is different, but I cannot imagine being embarrassed at doing ANY job if it pays my bills and is an honest living where I am not bothering anyone... For example, I would not want to be a parking ticket attendant or anything like that where what I am doing may ruin someone's day.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm ashamed of the things I've done for a Klondike bar... don't get me started on rideshare


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm ashamed of the things I've done for a Klondike bar...


Classic. I remember those commercials...


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


Where you make 2 k week because I never see them and I'm driving from 5 years in NYC with luxury vehicle and now with this pandemic can not make even to pay the expenses


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Gby said:


> Where you make 2 k week because I never see them and I'm driving from 5 years in NYC with luxury vehicle and now with this pandemic can not make even to pay the expenses


When people saying things like this, they are typically talking about GROSS income, and a particularly good week where they worked a lot of hours, and not the normal average amount.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Helpmehome said:


> Oh I don't believe anyone who says they don't care what others think. Sure in some situations you might not care. But others you do. Imagine being single at a party with a bunch of successful professionals and you meet an attractive lady and you tell her you are an Uber driver. Tell me you really don't care what she thinks of you. I'm not saying people spend time sitting around and constantly worry about it, although some do. But to say you really don't care...I wonder how honest that person is being.
> 
> I also think the word Paranoid does not apply to what I'm talking about. We all want to make a good impression at some time or other in our lives. And I don't think telling someone I'm an Uber driver makes a good impression. I don't lose sleep over it. But I can't say I don't care either.


I ran into a TEDx talk on the internet that was done by one of my highschool crushes who is apparently now a professor at a local university. She's as good looking as ever, but further out of my league than ever.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> When people saying things like this, they are typically talking about GROSS income, and a particularly good week where they worked a lot of hours, and not the normal average amount.


I know exactly what I'm saying I'm fifth year in this industry no body convince me .I been many hours online ..it is possible to catch one week in one year but that mean nothing ..


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> When people saying things like this, they are typically talking about GROSS income, and a particularly good week where they worked a lot of hours, and not the normal average amount.


Like people that go to gambling casinos. They will always let you know about their big winnings.You'll never hear about the loses.


----------



## RobertGordonOrr (Mar 2, 2020)

I do this full-time and I do it very well...Full professionalism along the way=plenty of tips and comments...Take pride in what you do behind the wheel...
EMBARRASSED??? Far from it!!! And my bank account will agree with me...


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

I’m beyond depressed and embarrassed that this is what I have had to do the last few years.
Especially when I’m driving around the most disrespectful trashy hood rats that will leave trash in my car. It’s honestly so humiliating. To the point where I can’t have a relationship with my in-laws because they look so down on me and always ask me when I’m going to get a ‘real job’. I was at a bachelor party recently and everyone was talking about work and their 6 figure incomes in tech, owning companies, blah blah, talking about the stock market- I was just sitting there so ashamed and feeling like an absolutely failure. I had so many dreams growing up and now I’m rotting away doing a job that an obese, low IQ, poor character, non-English speaking, smelly 50 year could do.

I guess we can all live in denial though and think we have purpose. Especially when all the electric cars are up and running.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

No. Are you?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SteveAvery said:


> I'm beyond depressed and embarrassed that this is what I have had to do the last few years.


does what you do pay the (all, some) bills? does it put $$ in the bank? Is it better than doing nothing? frak the in-laws, frak anybody lording around about their 6 figured incomes. Do your thing and frak everybody else sideways. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

RobertGordonOrr said:


> I do this full-time and I do it very well...Full professionalism along the way=plenty of tips and comments...Take pride in what you do behind the wheel...
> EMBARRASSED??? Far from it!!! And my bank account will agree with me...


In NYC Uber drivers are not happy like where you are in India you see the top topic are DOL 300 600. 500. Etc I'm doing very bad I'm not even willing to come out waiting for nothing ..I'm making more money when I'm not coming out .. Thursday use to be the busiest day now not any more I got wrong to come out yesterday ..


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ....yeah but your housing costs are like 1/4 of Calif. If my wife landed a job there (at her current salary) we'd move in a nano second.....


Move anyway. Houston is booming. Just don't be liberal. :cools:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Move anyway. Houston is booming. Just don't be liberal.


liberal? Me? I'm a moderate; right down the middle of the road. I leave the fringe sides to the whackos (left and right). Texas turning blue anyway, right?

Move from a high paying job to a state where there wasn't a job waiting? That would be silly and shades of dumb. &#129335;‍♂ But I do dream of having either no mortgage or a very small one......in Houston vs Bay Area....


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If I was embarrassed to drive RS I wouldn't do it. 

Simple as that.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

SHalester said:


> liberal? Me? I'm a moderate; right down the middle of the road. I leave the fringe sides to the whackos (left and right). Texas turning blue anyway, right?


Not if we can help it. That's why we say that we need a wall on the western border as well as one along the Rio Grande.


> Move from a high paying job to a state where there wasn't a job waiting? That would be silly and shades of dumb. &#129335;‍♂ But I do dream of having either no mortgage or a very small one......in Houston vs Bay Area....


My point is that you can probably find a job easily here and then. when you move, you'll have more disposable income because the cost of living is so much lower. Just food for thought.....


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. I


Don't worry about that. You could tell them that you are driving part time to cover some of your bills. Or You have been attending some classes and driving to get a better career. Everyone admires to hardworking and well planning ambitious one that has a goal to promote himself/herself.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I hand out my demo to every pax



SHalester said:


> liberal? Me? I'm a moderate; right down the middle of the road. I leave the fringe sides to the whackos (left and right). Texas turning blue anyway, right?
> 
> Move from a high paying job to a state where there wasn't a job waiting? That would be silly and shades of dumb. &#129335;‍♂ But I do dream of having either no mortgage or a very small one......in Houston vs Bay Area....


Houston = sweaty armpit of TX. A bigger Dallas with less going on. at least Dallas gets a taste of winter. Why am I talking up Dallas? Don't move here!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Why am I talking up Dallas? Don't move here!


haven't checked Dallas housing cost wise, but if it was 1/4 of the Bay Area, I'm there once wife unit has a job there. :thumbup:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Don't care what anyone thinks. I had a few acquaintances make comments to some about me driving Uber. What ever, I know financially I am way better off since I started driving Uber.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


Hell no...I'm 5'7"

Being a ride share driver is the last thing I'd be worried about!!

Although I do hate the common question, "Do you do this full time?"


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

I wear T-shirt shirts sneakers
Hat
I can play music work when I want
Pick up hot girls yes they love to give digits and talk during ride

I don't have to deal with corporate bs or generationz at work
I take vacation days off when I want

I pay bills save money

hmmmm embarrassed nope
I love the gig

I have two cars one is personal and one is Uberxlvan

I love the life



Helpmehome said:


> Oh I don't believe anyone who says they don't care what others think. Sure in some situations you might not care. But others you do. Imagine being single at a party with a bunch of successful professionals and you meet an attractive lady and you tell her you are an Uber driver. Tell me you really don't care what she thinks of you. I'm not saying people spend time sitting around and constantly worry about it, although some do. But to say you really don't care...I wonder how honest that person is being.
> 
> I also think the word Paranoid does not apply to what I'm talking about. We all want to make a good impression at some time or other in our lives. And I don't think telling someone I'm an Uber driver makes a good impression. I don't lose sleep over it. But I can't say I don't care either.


I get laid way more as Uber driver then working for the companies I was working at
Like big time laid
Also one wants to move in
lol

so nope all good



Helpmehome said:


> Oh I don't believe anyone who says they don't care what others think. Sure in some situations you might not care. But others you do. Imagine being single at a party with a bunch of successful professionals and you meet an attractive lady and you tell her you are an Uber driver. Tell me you really don't care what she thinks of you. I'm not saying people spend time sitting around and constantly worry about it, although some do. But to say you really don't care...I wonder how honest that person is being.
> 
> I also think the word Paranoid does not apply to what I'm talking about. We all want to make a good impression at some time or other in our lives. And I don't think telling someone I'm an Uber driver makes a good impression. I don't lose sleep over it. But I can't say I don't care either.


I have a Lexus personal car xl van Uber vehicle
Dates are plenty and when not Uber they see the Lexus the vagina is mine

love the life


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Saquan said:


> I don't have to deal with corporate bs or generationz at work


Yes you do. On steroids. The algorithm is a tough taskmaster. If you think this doesn't have an effect on your like a boss or a GenZ coworker, think again.



Saquan said:


> I get laid way more as Uber driver then working for the companies I was working at
> Like big time laid
> Also one wants to move in


Hahhahhhhhaaahhahahahahahhahaha. _Nope._


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Facts
Bro


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Is it a job that doesn’t require any special training or skills? Yes, a high school kid could drop out of school tomorrow and be working behind the wheel in days.
Is there a stigma associated with working a job that requires no schooling, training or skill? Yes.
Am I ashamed I’m doing it, no, I’m secure in my ego and don’t need someone else’s approval to make me feel good.


----------



## fridgewpg (Aug 25, 2020)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


"No one can make you feel inferior without your own consent" 
I have the impression from your post that you don't like yourself! By the way why you seek others approval about yourself?


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Personally, I'd be more embarrassed to be a lawyer. They're the bottom feeders.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

I am not embarrassed by grabbing hot women end of my late shift 
Waking up to breakfast is good

gotta run bae Uber calls


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

Nothing to be embrassed about making extra money..🤷‍♂️.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


You shouldn't be, but I was a wedding photographer and a jazz musician, and rideshare is a step down in life, for me. I mean, I drove a cab in the 70s and 90s, I never dreamed I'd be getting back into the transportation biz. ANd now I'm delivering food. but, at 70, I just tell people I'm retired and this is just pocket change work, which, as it turns out, is the truth.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

observer said:


> ...One of the reasons I took that job is because it would force me to deal directly with strangers. Even
> 
> I found out that for the most part my hang up with strangers was exactly that,
> 
> MY hang up.


I strongly empathize with this. 
I have learned a lot about myself (and humanity as a general whole) doing this. One thing in particular has been insight into my personality- I'm not necessarily the introvert I thought I was. In fact, I'm more of an extrovert; at times, however I do feel introverted. What I've realized is that it's not "involuntary introversion," but more of a choice. I opt to be inside my head with my own thoughts to escape others; when I do not wish to escape others, I find this is a wonderful means of social interaction which does not require going to a bar, consuming alcohol and spending money- rather, I end up making the money (taking people to/from the bar, etc.) to later spend on social activities and the like. I would not trade the overall social experience I've gained through doing RS for anything. &#128578;



Reynob Moore said:


> I guess I care because I have to live in this world and perception is reality on some level. Yes I understand we should not care what others think but when *its the majority of others* doesnt that start to take a toll on you mentally.


*emphasis added to quote*

Context is important. Also of importance is the fact that the aforementioned is _your own perception_ and/or _feeling_. 
Of course we all care to some degree what others think. I can imagine (while there's always an exception) most would agree with that. However, a "majority" greatly depends on context as well. Are we referring to a majority of people with whom you are well-acquainted? If so- have they outright made a statement of disapproval, or otherwise frowned upon you as a person for your work? Or, is that perhaps within yourself?
(Much like how I was kinda heavy from age ~10-13, became outright skinny, then rather heavy again from age 26-31. Despite losing 83lbs. and being a perfectly healthy weight today, I _still_ see an overweight person in the mirror- *perception*).

I mean, it is normal for we humans to doubt ourselves at times. We must also take a step back from time to time and understand our feelings and emotions. As another person stated (albeit not necessarily in these exact words) and with whom I empathized above: many times, our own "issues" are _exactly_ that- *ours*.

Nothing to be ashamed of here. &#129335;&#127995;


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Not ashamed here, I am confident that at times I have helped another human with their life. I am always
surprised at how much some people need to talk, if only to a RS driver...


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Love the females


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

I am 72 and drive part time in the middle of the day. That time is best for me at my age. I don’t get many surge fares but I have plenty of airport runs. I tell people I am retired but need to continue to interact with all others in the community. I do get into politics because I enjoy hearing why people support their candidate or party. And, I do correct people that get the facts wrong. It has helped me to not get so frustrated with politicians, especially Trump. Yes, I have gotten a few 1’s from pax because of it but I found that many conservatives can’t debate many of their positions.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


I been a driver since 2016 and have done well for myself. I am also about to finish my Masters and will soon be done driving entirely. I don't feel ashamed to be a driver at all. I have done over 15k rides between Uber and lyft. Yes, once in a while I get the typical ******bag who will look down upon me. I have also been asked the following question: why don't you get a real job? The truth is that I have a full-time job, I go to school full-time, and I drive part time. I'm a hustler who believes in hard work. I also don't disclose many facts regarding my personal life. However, when I'm asked such question, I often reply with, "what time of job do you have? What hospital do you work for, or what type of law do you practice"? And I can assure you that these ******bags immediately become embarrassed when slammed with such questions. My sarcastic approach implies that a person with a "real job" would hold a job in these sectors. The replies that I often get are the following: "I am a social media influencer, I am an inspiring musician/actor, I serve tables, or I am in between jobs." Keep in mind that my market is LA, the land of dreams for many, and the home of many jerks. I believe in mutual respect, and I treat people accordingly. I also believe that no job should ever be looked down upon. This is specially true of any person providing you a service. Now, as far as my pockets go, I can assure you that no waiter or inspiring actor is able to bring home either weekly or monthly, what I am able to generarte from just driving alone. Yes, I might not have hundreds or thousands of social media followers, but my dollars in my checking accounts help me cope at night. You keep on driving, don't ever feel ashamed, and take good care of yourself. Stay safe out there!


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


I don't know why someone cares about what others think. You do what is best for you. No for what other people think.



O-Side Uber said:


> I'll reluctantly wear a mask to go into a store to pick-up whatever I have to deliver , but I refuse to wear a mask in my car or out in public.


In your car, understood. In public with strangers. Hmm. Makes no sense. Give me a body condom.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Yup I'm embarrassed I made 50+k last year.... The humiliation!


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

WGAF what you do to make ends meet you could be sucking the government tit but you choose to be a wage slave to pay your bills. There's something to be said about having dignity and working for a living rather than depending on a hand out. Besides as someone said before who cares what the cargo thinks all that matters is you delivered the cargo in one piece and on time


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Reynob Moore said:


> Its not and never has been a matter of making money. I can gross 2k a week here. I just feel like rideshare drivers are looked down on and its something I have a hard time dealing with in my mind. Funniest part of it all is everyone us always super cool. I have a 5.0 rating on lyft and a 4.90 rating on uber, I've done a total of around 6600 career rides. I drive a 2019 Toyota camry. I get a lot of compliments on the car. But I would be embarrassed to pick someone up that I know or to tell ppl thst I drive for ubet and lyft. If I really busted my ass I could gross 3k a week here. I also enjoy doing it for the most part.


$3,000 a week? what's the current rate there
and how many hours a week would that require, and how many miles a month on your car would that require??? I can't believe anybody is making 3 grand a week in uberx


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Impossible Especially when max hours is 12 hours on 6 off minimum


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I have never once considered that my friends or family thought negatively about me driving for Uber, though I am semi-retired and this isn't my family's main source of income. They know that I do it for a little extra income here and there, and I think if anything, they respect that I'm working extra to bring in a little extra while doing something I (generally) enjoy.  I'm not driving now and I really miss it to be perfectly honest.

I've driven many people I know in my sleepy suburb, and we usually have a blast catching up. I tell everyone I meet if they ask that I drive on the side, and if they DO have a negative reaction, it's usually a good cue that they probably aren't the type of person I want to know anyway, though I can't really recall that happening, at least not directly to my face.

I think if your friends and family judge you for doing a job you like, you need new friends (can't get new family, but maybe don't hang out with them as much or at least don't worry about what they think about what you do for a living).


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Is it a job that doesn't require any special training or skills? Yes, a high school kid could drop out of school tomorrow and be working behind the wheel in days.
> Is there a stigma associated with working a job that requires no schooling, training or skill? Yes.
> Am I ashamed I'm doing it, no, I'm secure in my ego and don't need someone else's approval to make me feel good.


You need to be 21 legally, so a high school kid cannot do it legally. Uber also requires proof of 1 year of driving experience.



Bart McCoy said:


> $3,000 a week? what's the current rate there
> and how many hours a week would that require, and how many miles a month on your car would that require??? I can't believe anybody is making 3 grand a week in uberx


Depends on the region and how things are buzzing. Last year in February I made $3000 in a 70 hour week once. Last year in August I made $900 in a 90 hour week once.


----------

